# Armslist price goudging



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

Take a look at what some of these guys are trying to get for ammunition now on Armslist Columbus. $300 dollars for 500 rounds of Tula steel case .223. $500 for 1000 rounds of federal 5.56. Sad. If you are one of these guys, Karma doesn't forget.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Yeah I saw some of that. I refuse to buy anything now. I'll give it a couple months til things hopefully settle down. If they don't, ill wait a year.


----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)

cheaper than dirt.com is doing the same thing


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

That's no worse than selling stocks when you get a tip days before it tanks.
Jail time is too good for these people.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

mike oehme said:


> cheaper than dirt.com is doing the same thing


2 weeks ago I bought 1000 9mm from CTD was told by a buddy at work not to because of their customer service, well I have no ammo, they aren't accepting phone calls and I have 5 unanswered email I sent them. Monday I call my credit
Card company. I'll never deal with them again.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I am probably done for a while to, I was able to pick up 500 rounds of 9MM last week at a reasonable price but I think reasonable is a word you might not be able to use with guns and ammo for a while, Thank God I was in Ok shape before this all started up.


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

Cabelas in Avon had no handgun ammo, .22 was all gone, there were a few boxes of .223 and a few oddball calibers, one that was relatively untouched was .17 HMR, there seemed to be plenty of those ... they still had some but not a lot of shotgun shells ... picked up a few rounds of .22 Mag, there weren't many of those left either ... they haven't changed their prices from what they've been, but a week or so ago they had thousands of rounds of everything ... people had to take a number to get to the gun counter, there were 11 in line when I was there at noon


----------



## NotoriousVIC (Oct 12, 2014)

CFIden said:


> Take a look at what some of these guys are trying to get for ammunition now on Armslist Columbus. $300 dollars for 500 rounds of Tula steel case .223. $500 for 1000 rounds of federal 5.56. Sad. If you are one of these guys, Karma doesn't forget.


It’s called supply and demand. Gotta stay prepared. Always stockpile ammo.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

It's called only one thing "PRICE GOUGING!!" Probably not illegal in their case but it doesn't matter.When this all calm's down and sorta turn's normal again most people will forget and bow to the under cutting they will do to keep your business,mark my word's it's human nature.IMO


----------



## NotoriousVIC (Oct 12, 2014)

Folks like you call it “price gouging” because you think the government should get involved and tip the scale in your favor. Folks like me think the government is the problem.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

ah the joys of being able to load your own ammo. while everyone is out fighting over ammo, im just sitting back reloading 100's of shotgun shells and handgun loads.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

If anyone needs shotgun ammo, I load some hot #4,5's and 6 shot loads id trade.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

NotoriousVIC said:


> It’s called supply and demand. Gotta stay prepared. Always stockpile ammo.


I still have ammo from Meijers and Kmart...







And 1 box left!!
(Not for Sale)


----------



## DavidRK (Feb 21, 2020)

Price gouging is partly a response to hoarding.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

dang if that was a box of 40 black talon id make a good offer on that.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

DavidRK said:


> Price gouging is partly a response to hoarding.


Toilet paper, absolutely... Most people cannot afford to hoard ammunition at it's regular price let alone marked up.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

TomC said:


> dang if that was a box of 40 black talon id make a good offer on that.


(I wish I had some in 40)


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

These are wicked now!! They were pulled from shelves shortly after their introduction. The 9mm 147gr. measures .75 when opened up (3/4" hole)


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I have one box of 40 that's in my glock now, just wish I could find a few 100 more rounds. Ever since I went to the 450 bushmaster for my home defense gun, I put the 40 on the shelf.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

TomC said:


> I have one box of 40 that's in my glock now, just wish I could find a few 100 more rounds. Ever since I went to the 450 bushmaster for my home defense gun, I put the 40 on the shelf.


They're out there, but maybe not available to the public. Will know in a few weeks.


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

BUY IT CHEAP

STACK IT DEEP!

Prior to this run-up we were seeing 9mm back down to $8/box, 556 in reasonable place, etc. Now is not the time to be buying. Wish I had more, but as long as I'm counting in the thousands I'll manage


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I replace ammo as I shoot it. I keep 500 per handgun. I load at -100 rds. Several calibers I have multiple guns and each gun is turned for a different load. I go 100rds per rifle, used to go 500 for varmit calibers but since demise of ground hogs backed down to 100. 
There is no way I could afford to shoot big bore handguns as much as I do without hand loading and especially pouring my own bullets. 
Them 19 shot mags are useless when empty. Somebody can come along and club you like a possum in a trap.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Last I stocked up 9mm were 4.50 a box..... gun shop in Lancaster on sale.... 9's, 45's &. 380.... 22's were the 550 packs at about 8.00 a box....Remington & federal ....cci hp's for hunting
Not hoarding to me just being prepared at a cheaper price....
guns are worthless without ammo(learned from good friends)..... might as well have a baseball bat
Jacketed lead is the best investment


----------



## StevenMcc (Jul 2, 2017)

That is why I like 38 super always the last ammo on the shelf. I wish I could find a nice lever gun in that caliber.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

All the companies use to have small caliber rifles other than 22s. There was a complete line up of RF up to 44, 38 and smaller were most popular. Center fires too. People bought a rifle according to what they needed to shoot.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

I keep at least a 1000 rounds of almost every round I have. I’ll buy a box any time when it was cheap when I was in a store. $9-$15 a box for 9-357 isn’t that bad when you buy it here and there. I don’t shoot very often To be honest. So buying here or there doesn’t break the bank. I’ll also trade off older guns I don’t use for ammo. Last year traded a Mossberg 500 for 2400 rounds of 22 mag. I’m always looking and trying to get the good ammo deal. Do I believe something will truly happen not really but my kids can deal with all my **** when I’m gone!


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I have only bought 500rds of 22 since Obama panic. I went out of business in 91. Just keep the ammo. Then next few years was at auctions were shops were going under and I bought tons of ammo cheap. The bulk at big box would be $10 to $13 and would buy a few of them. A the while shooting lots of 22 but was buying faster than I was shooting. Obama comes along and I have plenty but was afraid it would end up expensive or heavy taxed. So through Obama years shot cf guns with cast lead bullets. I could shoot a target load 45 Colt cheaper than Obama 22s. Powder & Primers was the only cost. Now I don’t know how many 22s I got. Only bought CCI standard velocity to plink with 41 S&Ws.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Can’t imagine what your family will sort through when your time is up! Would love to see the set up at your place!


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

My old lady says she is going to bury me in a suit then have a yard sale with my stuff at [email protected] I hope I have enough time to sell myself. I’ll want payment on asbestos travelers checks.


----------

